# Blogs



## eleraine (Feb 18, 2012)

So I like reading soap blogs and gawking at pretty soaps! Anyone care to share theirs so I can bookmark them and be a follower?


----------



## Dragonkaz (Feb 19, 2012)

I have a list of the blogs I follow on the right side of my page ... I'm a big blog follower.

http://karenkiwi.blogspot.com.au/


----------



## agriffin (Feb 19, 2012)

List of blogs here

http://www.lovinsoap.com/soapmaking-blogs/

Mine is www.lovinsoap.com


----------



## Dragonkaz (Feb 20, 2012)

agriffin said:
			
		

> List of blogs here
> 
> http://www.lovinsoap.com/soapmaking-blogs/
> 
> Mine is www.lovinsoap.com


  Where's mine?


----------



## agriffin (Feb 20, 2012)

Added!  

If anyone else has a soapmaking blog that you don't see...let me know and I'll add it.


----------



## welovesoap (Feb 20, 2012)

My blog is pretty new -- only been blogging since December. http://welovesoap.com


----------



## Dragonkaz (Feb 21, 2012)

agriffin said:
			
		

> Added!
> 
> If anyone else has a soapmaking blog that you don't see...let me know and I'll add it.


 Thanks!  I had meant to add an LOL after my 'Where's mine?' ... sorry for the abruptness.


----------



## Dragonkaz (Feb 21, 2012)

welovesoap said:
			
		

> My blog is pretty new -- only been blogging since December. http://welovesoap.com


 Nice blog!  Added to my blog list.


----------



## agriffin (Feb 21, 2012)

Dragonkaz said:
			
		

> agriffin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I "know" you well enough to have read it with an imaginary "lol"!  

No abruptness inferred.

WELOVESOAP - I'll add yours.  Thanks!


----------



## Bigmoose (Mar 19, 2012)

I have just started mine.  This is something outside my comfort zone and would like honest feedback and suggestions on doing blogs better.

Thanks in advance.

Bruce

http://www.homebrewsoaps.com/blog.html


----------



## zeoplum (Mar 20, 2012)

Bigmoose said:
			
		

> I have just started mine.  This is something outside my comfort zone and would like honest feedback and suggestions on doing blogs better.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> ...



Bruce,

I just checked it out and I'm very impressed.  I have a friend who makes home brewed beer so I will send him a link to your website.  He'll be so impressed.  But anyway, I wanted to say that I like how your blog and shopping experience are well blended together.   I can't wait to hear about your new product.  Will you be sharing about it here on SMF?

zeo


----------



## Bigmoose (Mar 20, 2012)

> I can't wait to hear about your new product. Will you be sharing about it here on SMF?



You bet I will.  I think I am really on to something with this one and love it that I think I will be the only one doing this.

Bruce


----------



## Bigmoose (Mar 24, 2012)

I hope to be posting something with pictures either tonight or tomorrow on what it is I have been working on.  I will do so in the "Other Crafts and DIY Projects" section of this forum.  I am very excited to see how well these sell.

Bruce


----------



## Fullamoon (Mar 24, 2012)

Here's mine!

http://www.fullamoon.blogspot.com/


----------



## carmenFL (Mar 25, 2012)

Mine isn't specifically a soapmaking blog, but I'm transitioning it to incorporate more of my adventures in creating natural products, including soaps.  http://naturalandnourishedfamily.com 

Thanks for starting this thread.  I love the chance to see what others are making.


----------



## LisaMarie (Jun 6, 2012)

Mine is brand new 

http://cafesoap.blogspot.com/


----------

